# Best way to secure important documents



## mattytun (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi what is the best way to secure importing documents online from threats.

Should I upload to the cloud or is there something else you recommend.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Important Documents or Importing Documents?

What kind of threats are you concerned about?


----------



## mattytun (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi, the best way to secure important files.

I do have Norton security.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

cwwozniak said:


> What kind of threats are you concerned about?


Losing them because of a failed hard drive?
Malware deleting, stealing, or ransoming the files?
Prevent other people using the same computer from deleting/opening/editing them?
Something else?

What are the file formats of the documents?


----------



## mattytun (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi, the file format is JPEG and text documents im the only person that has access to the computer.

I want the files secure from malware

something like this https://www.newsoftwares.net/folderlock/


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If I were in your position, I would be backing up the files to two USB connected storage devices that would connect to the computer one at a time and only during backups and any file recovery.

If the drives were always connected to the computer, any malware that installed itself on the computer could try to delete or encrypt for ransom any files on USB connected devices. I do not use cloud storage and do not know if there is any way future malware on a computer could access files in the cloud.

Sequential backups to two storage devices would offer protection should some malware be configured to strike during the backup.

That is my $0.02 worth of how I would handle the backups to protect files from malware. I am sure other members here may have suggestions that are as good as or better than mine.


----------



## mattytun (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok thank you for your very kind help.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

There are 3 things you might care about when talking about security. Availability, Confidentiality, and Integrity. 

Availability was covered by cwwozniak. Availability is the ability to access the documents when you need it. So such things as malicious deletion of files, or encryption for ransom are things this dimension covers.

Confidentiality is keeping secret things secret, not allowing anyone to view, copy and steal your files ( which may be trade secrets ) 

Integrity is making sure the files aren't modified maliciously or accidentally. 

Which of these dimensions do you care about the most? Rank them in order please.


----------



## dlipman (Feb 14, 2013)

{ IMHO } Simple - Don't store PII and Personal Data on the web. Don't fall for the "Cloud" hype.

Use removable media and store your data on it so you have full control over that data.

You can encrypt the data, you can store the data in a Password Protected Archive file using a Strong Password and you can store the media in a safe. However you do it, keep it *local and under your control* and backup your data often. USB Hard disks are large and inexpensive. You can also encrypt MS Word and Excel files with a Strong Password so one can't open them without that password.

You can also implement the concept of a double wrapper. Encrypt MS Word and Excel files with a Strong Password and store them in a Password Protected Archive file using a Strong Password.

My credo has always been...
_*Hardware is cheap. Data is expensive*_.
and​*Your data is only as good as your last backup*.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Dlipman,

What is the purpose of posting four links in your text to the same Wiikpedia page regarding password strength?


----------



## dlipman (Feb 14, 2013)

Defining "Password strength" through an authoritative source. Since it was repeated, I copied the link. 

I see no detriment to that action.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Just my opinion; I make multiple backups on separate media. The ONLY thing I trust is/are the backups I hold. Backing up to an online service is fine as long as you hold a separate backup of the same data. One of those external drives I use is stored in my gun safe. It might be overkill however it only takes one time losing important records to make you paranoid about backups.


----------



## dlipman (Feb 14, 2013)

"_*Backing up to an online service is fine..*_."
Assuming it is not compromised by a third party which has a higher propensity than that which is physically under your control. Hosting it online is giving up that personal control.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

dlipman said:


> "_*Backing up to an online service is fine..*_."
> Assuming it is not compromised by a third party which has a higher propensity than that which is physically under your control. Hosting it online is giving up that personal control.


Did you read what I said? Making a backup to an online service is fine IF you have another backup of the same data. I only trust a backup I hold. If you want an additional backup, I see nothing wrong with using an online service.
If you read what the poster asked, he is concerned about malware. With multiple backups of the same data, that should not be a problem.


----------



## dlipman (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes. I read that. Multiple backups. But, if a backup is "online" said data is less secure as personal control has been relinquished.

I saw the word "threats". Data compromise is a threat.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

The poster is concerned with malware. See this quote from his post


> Hi, the file format is JPEG and text documents im the only person that has access to the computer.
> 
> I want the files secure from malware


Multiple backups are the way to go IF you are concerned about malware. If one of those backups is online, that should not be an issue.


----------



## dlipman (Feb 14, 2013)

Roger that in subsequent Post #5.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

dlipman said:


> Defining "Password strength" through an authoritative source. Since it was repeated, I copied the link.
> 
> I see no detriment to that action.


Many users would just click on the link and I see no need for them to visit the same resource four times.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Lots of variation of a theme, the basics are backup, backup, backup.
Because I'm in the paranoid camp and realize there is much I don't know about intrusions/hacking, I don't save to a computer that's networked. Only a stand alone with no Internet connectivity.
Not convenient for everyone, but it is for me.

So I probably overkill the situation, but flash drives are inexpensive and I keep them in safe but different locations, like a home safe, a bank safety deposit box, and ( with encryption) in my truck.
Malware free. 
And safe from acts of nature through multiple destinations.
I also back up to several external hard drives.

I don't use the cloud because I do prefer to keep total control.


----------



## mattytun (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks, I've got myself an external WD hard drive plus I've used the encryption to secure it.


----------



## Volstein (Aug 23, 2018)

In my opinion there is no way to secure documents online. 
Web nature is being hacked from time to time.
It's better to store them offline.


----------



## mattytun (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you think I've done the right thing invest in an external hard drive.


----------



## Neil8 (Feb 25, 2019)

Volstein said:


> In my opinion there is no way to secure documents online.
> Web nature is being hacked from time to time.
> It's better to store them offline.


One could use a separate pc that is isolated from the internet, for storing documents, that should be protected from hacking and malware:

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/air-gapped-pc-no-connection-with-internet-for-security.1223580


----------



## JamesWatt (Apr 10, 2019)

mattytun said:


> Hi what is the best way to secure importing documents online from threats.
> 
> Should I upload to the cloud or is there something else you recommend.


When storing your documents in safe you will wanna protect them from any wear or tear, sunlight or accidental spills. Put documents in a plastic sleeve and then file in a binder or box. The binder can then go inside your safe.


----------

